# Downstream injectors dont work on my pump



## Damon T

So I've bought three downstream chemical injectors over the years to try to replace the one that stopped working on my pressure washer, including one from everyone's favorite PW site pressuretek. I've tried running them both directions, as I think the one I got from them the arrows were pointing in the wrong direction of flow. I simply can't get my pw to pickup the soap solution. I've dialed down the pressure, used the black tip, used no tip, used the high/low soap & rinse 4 way tip, nothing will get the soap moving. I have been using the soap shooter which you stick at the end of the gun, and run a 20' hose to a soap container, and blast the soap on the house at high pressure. That thing kicks butt, but I don't always want that much power and soap coming out at once! Anyone have the magic answer? Besides buying another washer of course.


----------



## PressurePros

How many feet of hose? DS'ers don't draw well or at all with 200' or more.

What size injector? Is it rated for the gpm of your machine or over? 

What size inlet and outlet on your gun? Too small can cause restriction and the venturi cannot be created by the DS'er. 

Have you tried putting it further down the line (away from the pump)? 

Have you tried it with no nozzle on the gun?


----------



## Jmayspaint

I have this problem sometimes too. It drives me nuts. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason for why it works, or doesn't. The on board ones haven't failed me yet. 
I wanna try putting it further down the line.


----------



## Dave Mac

Have you made sure the ball is not stuck?? Mine did that today easy fix


----------



## Jmayspaint

Yea, sometimes its the ball. Sometimes I can force all the air out of it and it will start working. 
Mines old, probably bleach corroded inside. Need a new one.


----------



## Damon T

PressurePros said:


> How many feet of hose? DS'ers don't draw well or at all with 200' or more.
> 
> What size injector? Is it rated for the gpm of your machine or over?
> 
> What size inlet and outlet on your gun? Too small can cause restriction and the venturi cannot be created by the DS'er.
> 
> Have you tried putting it further down the line (away from the pump)?
> 
> Have you tried it with no nozzle on the gun?


Thanks for the replies! 
I only have 100' on. I've had at least 2 different sizes. Mine is a graco 2540 which is a 4gpm unit. 
The latest version is rated for 3-5 gpm. It's a 20% high draw type. Before that from pressuretek I think it was a 2-3 gpm but Bob said that shouldn't be an issue, that a lot of guys get lower rated DS'ers. Not sure the inlet and outlet of the gun. They are standard quick connect. I think I tried the last one further down the line, but will try this one too. 
I did try w/o nozzle.
Am thinking of having a shop try to install one. The first fitting coming off the pump has a unique O-ring and fitting.


----------



## 1camper

Yeah, sometimes the ball sticks. If you know everything is right and it worked recently, pull off the downstream hose, pull the trigger on the gun with no tip and while you hold the trigger, nudge the ball with a paper clip or something...just nudge.

Probably on its way out tho...always carry an extra.


----------



## 1camper

...if that doesn't work and your in the field. Turn off the water. Remove the injector from the machine. Take it to a table or someplace you won't lose parts. Then, look into the inlet side of the injector, you should see a stainless steel allen nut...sometimes they work loose and simply tightening it will fix the problem. If it is loose it'll be real loose..try not to lose it. If all looks good there... Unscrew the barb fitting the hose fits on carefully. There is a spring and ball in there...sometimes debris gets sucked there or the spring gets turned funny. If all seems fine put it back together, head for the store.


----------



## Tonyg

I found the Allison Super Suds Sucker to be the best injector for me. - http://www.envirospec.com/TL_Injector.htm. I've always seemed to have problems with the General Pump high draw injectors, cheap injectors, injectors from other PW shops, etc. Always seem to stop working at the worst times. (Yes I check the ball etc and for no apparent reason only a new one will work.

I've found that sometimes there has been an air leak in the chem hose at the fitting also. I will usually cut an inch off and reconnect. I also hang the chems about a foot higher than the injector and have the injector about 6ft from the pump


----------



## Ultimate

No more General injectors for me then. Good info.


----------



## Tonyg

HouseOfColor said:


> No more General injectors for me then. Good info.



I will say that the X-Jet has saved my butt many a times when I have injector problems or gets clogged up or just stops working.


----------



## PressurePros

HouseOfColor said:


> No more General injectors for me then. Good info.


You should definitely keep backup injectors because they do fail, but I have had a different experience with the hi-draw injectors. I get long life from them (150-200 house washes) and they can draw through 6' of hose that travels straight up from the injector and then down into a 25 gallon tall tank and suck soap like a banshee. Cannot beat them for the money.


----------



## Damon T

Tonyg said:


> I found the Allison Super Suds Sucker to be the best injector for me. - http://www.envirospec.com/TL_Injector.htm. I've always seemed to have problems with the General Pump high draw injectors, cheap injectors, injectors from other PW shops, etc. Always seem to stop working at the worst times. (Yes I check the ball etc and for no apparent reason only a new one will work.
> 
> I've found that sometimes there has been an air leak in the chem hose at the fitting also. I will usually cut an inch off and reconnect. I also hang the chems about a foot higher than the injector and have the injector about 6ft from the pump


Great link, thanks! I will try the injector without the gun installed. That seems to be the next indicated step. Also lifting the chemicals up, and possibly turning the injector so that the barb and tubing face down instead of up.


----------



## Pro Pressure Washing

PressurePros said:


> You should definitely keep backup injectors because they do fail, but I have had a different experience with the hi-draw injectors. I get long life from them (150-200 house washes) and they can draw through 6' of hose that travels straight up from the injector and then down into a 25 gallon tall tank and suck soap like a banshee. Cannot beat them for the money.


+ 1. I have had one for three years and still kicking. But I do have back ups. I buy the acid ball rebuild kit and keep going. I did have one crap out on me the other day. The barb had worked itself loose and I was sucking a tiny bit of air. Put some teflon tape on there(should have already had it on) and went back to work. The arrow is the direction of the flow. I can pull chem with 250' of hose all day long.

Now here's the other side of this. 
-4gpm machine= yes
-100 ft hose= yes
-bob @ pressure tek=yes
-crappy gun that is not rated for at least 10-12gpm=no
...a gun from the home improvement store may not open up enough to drop the pressure where you need it. The low pressure creates a vacuum that draws the chem.
-1/4" hose instead of 3/8=no too small to draw chem. 

If you can't draw chem after that.... call Russ Johnson at Southside equipment in Kentucky. He will help you and sell you what you need to make it work. Your machine in all likely hood should be fine as long as its actually pumping 4gpm. Your watch and a 5 gallon bucket can confirm this.

Hope that helps. Good luck.


----------



## Damon T

I've been using the Hyde pressure washing wand that lets you adjust the angle of your spray. I think I attached it to whatever gun I was using. Looks like I need to try a new gun & wand. Will also test the gpm rating, however since I've had different sized injectors that shouldn't be a big factor. 

Pretty sure it's all 3/8 hose, seems pretty standard and not too small.


----------



## PressurePros

That Hyde may be restricting flow. 

Run the hyde without a nozzle and see if it pulls soap. If it does not, take it off and (be careful) run the hose wide open to see if it soaps.


----------



## Damon T

PressurePros said:


> That Hyde may be restricting flow.
> 
> Run the hyde without a nozzle and see if it pulls soap. If it does not, take it off and (be careful) run the hose wide open to see if it soaps.


It didn't soap w/o a nozzle. Will try running it w/o gun next to see what happens. Thanks for everyone's help on this! 

Btw what's the best way to test the GPM? Does it matter what nozzle is in when shooting into a 5 gal bucket? Seems like the soap nozzle would be less messy.


----------



## PressurePros

Its best to run a time/flow test open as well (no gun)


----------

